# Icone des dossiers classiques



## Darfox (3 Juin 2006)

Yop, je voudrais pouvoir changer l'icone des dossiers. Un par un c'est facile mais je voudrais tous les changer d'un coup, en gros je voudrais redéfinir l'icone par défaut du dossier.

J'ai essayé avec CandyBar, mais c'est la seule chose qui ne bouge pas avec CandyBar. Tout ce que je change prend bien effet à chaque fois sauf celui la.

Donc je voulais savoir s'il y avait une autre méthode pour faire ça.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2006)

Tu as bien glissé une nouvelle icône sur le dossier intitulé "générique" ? 
Si oui, tu devrais écrire au support de Panic, car il s'agit d'un bug isolé. Comme tu peux le voir, je n'ai aucun problème sur mon Mac:


----------



## Darfox (4 Juin 2006)

Ui c'est bien ce que j'avais fait, j'avais remplacé l'icone nommé Généric par le mien.

J'ai trouvé une autre manière (manuelle). J'ai remplacé directement le dossier par défaut dans le dossier en question. Et tout fonctionne now.


----------



## steinway59 (7 Août 2006)

bonjour

vous pourriez d&#233;tailler toute la manipulation svp? car je suis dans le meme cas : j'ai d&#233;j&#224; chang&#233; qques icones de dossiers, mais l&#224; je voudrais changer l'icone par d&#233;faut (donc le dossier de couleur bleue) par une autre, pour que tous les dossiers que je vais cr&#233;er prennent automatiquement la nouvelle icone..

merci!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Août 2006)

Oui, il te suffit d'ouvrir Candybar, puis tu glisses l'ic&#244;ne de ton choix dans la case "generic" pr&#233;vue &#224; cet effet.

Il te suffit d'ouvrir une nouvelle session pour que les modifications soient prises en compte.


----------



## rizoto (15 Août 2006)

Darfox a dit:
			
		

> Ui c'est bien ce que j'avais fait, j'avais remplacé l'icone nommé Généric par le mien.
> 
> J'ai trouvé une autre manière (manuelle). J'ai remplacé directement le dossier par défaut dans le dossier en question. Et tout fonctionne now.




j'ai le même problème que toi. Peux tu nous expliquer la méthode manuelle? Merci.


----------



## Darfox (15 Août 2006)

Il faut le remplacer dans dans un dossier que je n'arrive malheureusement pas &#224; retrouver l'url. Il s'agit en fait de l'icone qu'utilise le finder par d&#233;faut. Il te suffit juste de le remplacer.

Je cherche l'URL et je te tien au courant.

Edit : Trouv&#233; : /System/Library/CoreServices/CoreTypes.bundle/Contents/Resources/
L&#224; tu remplaces le GenericFolderIcon.icns par celui que tu veux mettre, en changeant biensure le nom et en faisant une sauvegarde de l'ancien icone au cas o&#249;...


----------



## rizoto (15 Août 2006)

Darfox a dit:
			
		

> Il faut le remplacer dans dans un dossier que je n'arrive malheureusement pas à retrouver l'url. Il s'agit en fait de l'icone qu'utilise le finder par défaut. Il te suffit juste de le remplacer.
> 
> Je cherche l'URL et je te tien au courant.
> 
> ...



Ok merci je vais essayer ca.


----------



## rizoto (16 Août 2006)

Bizarre mais ce ne fonctionne pas, les dossiers ne changent pas de forme...Apparemment il faut un fichier .icns


----------



## Darfox (16 Août 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre mais ce ne fonctionne pas, les dossiers ne changent pas de forme...Apparemment il faut un fichier .icns


Il faut que tu es un icone en .icns que tu nommes GenericFolderIcon.icns, que tu copies l'icone actuel, que tu remplaces l'icone actuel par celui que tu viens de renommer et de redémarrer ton Finder, c'est comme ça que j'ai fait et ça à marché, et je sais pas pourquoi depuis j'ai plus besoin de le faire. Candy le fait tout le temps now.


----------



## rizoto (16 Août 2006)

moi candy, ca marche jamais. alors je ne vais pas investir alors que ca ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## rizoto (19 Août 2006)

Je pense avoir trouvé d'ou vient le problème. Shapeshifter et candybar ne s'aime pas trop. Attention quand vous utilisez ces deux logiciels en parallèle pour modifier vos icones.


----------



## Darfox (19 Août 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Je pense avoir trouvé d'ou vient le problème. Shapeshifter et candybar ne s'aime pas trop. Attention quand vous utilisez ces deux logiciels en parallèle pour modifier vos icones.



Moi j'ai juste désactivé l'application du thème sur CandyBar et j'ai pas de problème.


----------



## rizoto (20 Août 2006)

je dit pas que tout le monde a le problème, je veux juste dire qu'il peu y a vori une incompatibilité


----------



## whereismymind (27 Août 2006)

Moi, je souhaiterai modifier uniquement l'aspect d'un dossier que j'ai mis dans le Dock, dans la partie de droite. Je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire. Est-ce possible ?


----------



## Darfox (27 Août 2006)

whereismymind a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je souhaiterai modifier uniquement l'aspect d'un dossier que j'ai mis dans le Dock, dans la partie de droite. Je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire. Est-ce possible ?


Tu peux pas modifier un icone du dock, il faut que tu le modifies soit sur l'application soit sur le dossier.
Donc dans ton cas, il faut que tu enlèves le dossier du Dock, tu va modifier l'icone du dossier et ensuite tu le remets dans le Dock.


----------

